# high-speed USB to ethernet interface?



## silicium (Feb 20, 2013)

I bought used HP t5540 thin clients with broken onboard network interface.
A Linksys USB100TX replacement suffers from USB1 full-speed bandwidth (aue(4)()). Is there faster supported hardware to look for?


----------



## throAU (Mar 8, 2013)

FreeBSD seemed to detect my Apple USB Ethernet adapter just fine.  Haven't tested it though, but I believe they are USB 2 and 100 megabit.  Detected as "axe0" (or similar) from memory.

edit:
Just checked the man page for "axe" and it is indeed USB 2.0.

I was just messing around seeing if my 2007 spec Mac Mini's hardware was all detected by FreeBSD, to maybe use as a low power firewall/router, but I screwed up making it boot and didn't bother any further with it yet.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2013)

These are all build into the GENERIC kernel:

```
# USB Ethernet, requires miibus
device          aue             # ADMtek USB Ethernet
device          axe             # ASIX Electronics USB Ethernet
device          cdce            # Generic USB over Ethernet
device          cue             # CATC USB Ethernet
device          kue             # Kawasaki LSI USB Ethernet
device          rue             # RealTek RTL8150 USB Ethernet
device          udav            # Davicom DM9601E USB
```
There are a few others too. You can search man pages with something like [cmd=]man -k usb[/cmd] or [cmd=]apropos usb[/cmd]. See apropos(1).


----------



## kpa (Mar 8, 2013)

If I remember correctly, devices supported axe(4) are the only ones capable of 10/100Mbit. Others are just 10Mbit.


----------

